# Scaly bits!



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

My girls are leaving scaly bits when they clean themselves... Is it mite? I'm new to chickens and am unsure. They are 15 weeks old production reds, and I haven't treated them at all. Should I and what should I use?
They are healthy, happy girls, bright eyes, inquisitive, no red skin, no bumpy scaly legs and they dust bathe in dirt and a little diatom each day. I'm not overly concerned, I would Just like some advice - is it normal cleaning? It looks like the bits on the hard bit of the feather. My hubby thinks they are just growing fast as they reach maturity and are now free ranging. 
Any advice? Thank you, chicken friends! X


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just regular grooming practices and most likely what you are seeing is the cuticle of the feathers(opaque, hard bits at the base of new feather growth) being shed and picked out. It is pretty normal.

You can always check for mites and lice under a good light at night in the skin around the vent and under wings...you can see them crawling and also see their eggs. 

If you need pics of what those look like I think I have some pics bookmarked somewhere from another site.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> Just regular grooming practices and most likely what you are seeing is the cuticle of the feathers(opaque, hard bits at the base of new feather growth) being shed and picked out. It is pretty normal.
> 
> You can always check for mites and lice under a good light at night in the skin around the vent and under wings...you can see them crawling and also see their eggs.
> 
> If you need pics of what those look like I think I have some pics bookmarked somewhere from another site.


An, Bee! Thanks so much! Some pics would be good - I do check them but I must admit, I don't really know what I'm looking for!! X


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Ask and ye shall receive... I don't have pics of the actual bugs but if anything crawls away when you shine the light on it, it shouldn't be there. 

Lice eggs...look like little crusty knobs at the base of the feathers:



















Mite eggs...look like grey dusty stuff at the base of the feathers:


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bee said:


> Just regular grooming practices and most likely what you are seeing is the cuticle of the feathers(opaque, hard bits at the base of new feather growth) being shed and picked out. It is pretty normal.
> 
> You can always check for mites and lice under a good light at night in the skin around the vent and under wings...you can see them crawling and also see their eggs.
> 
> If you need pics of what those look like I think I have some pics bookmarked somewhere from another site.


Yep that's my guess too.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Really useful information!! X


----------

